# LG-LS840 - Root/Recovery/Rom



## RedBunny (Sep 13, 2012)

I have just bought this device. The LG-LS840 Viper from Sprint. I have rooted the stock 2.3.7 with SuperOneClick and have root. The problem I coming across is that when you go to recovery (Volume down + Power) you only get an option to basically format you install and start over. I am wondering how would i manually try and put one of the boot loaders onto the phone? I have seen a few new graphic recoveries and was wondering if there were any way to port them to this device? I am also wanting to install 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich or 4.1 Jelly Bean. I do have a copy of the LG Open Source Code for 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich. How would I install this on my phone? Also will I loose my root if I install it,...? And if anyone has any Rom's please let me know,... Anything else you know about this phone would help much too,... there aren't many post about it.

Sincerly,
Aaron V.


----------

